# Circular guide--



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

How does the circular guide work. Is there a video on this topic, setup and show & tell?
thanks to all


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi asrubin

They make so many, but here's a video on just one of them.

http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/p/JA-200/Jasper+Tools+200+Circle+Jig
---------------
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/curvpro.html
----------
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=JIGS--
-----------
see video link on the web page..MLCS

Note ,,,But you can make your own circle jig easy by just using a brass guide and some scrap stock... 

============


asrubin said:


> How does the circular guide work. Is there a video on this topic, setup and show & tell?
> thanks to all


----------

